# "Total Eclipse" A New Horror Short!



## MooreEnt24

This summer I decided to try my chops at making another horror short. The project has finally come to fruition and is called "Total Eclipse."

I'm not going to tell you what it's about  BUT here are a variety of behind the scenes vlogs detailing the making of our little movie. Enjoy, and check back for more updates and the final film!


----------



## MooreEnt24




----------



## MooreEnt24




----------



## MooreEnt24

New behind the scenes vlog! Production PART II:


----------



## MooreEnt24




----------



## MooreEnt24

New on set video clip!


----------



## MooreEnt24




----------



## MooreEnt24




----------



## The Watcher

I have enjoyed watching, as you guys bring this together. But Now I don't want to look, because I don't want to ruin the film. Look forward to the seeing the finished version.


----------



## MooreEnt24

Thanks for checking these out! And don't worry, I've made sure not to include any FINAL footage from the film or give anything away. Believe me, these won't ruin the experience of the final.

We'll be releasing the post date soon!


----------



## MooreEnt24




----------



## MooreEnt24

...


----------



## MooreEnt24




----------



## MooreEnt24




----------



## MooreEnt24




----------



## MooreEnt24




----------



## MooreEnt24




----------



## MooreEnt24




----------



## MooreEnt24




----------



## MooreEnt24




----------



## MooreEnt24




----------



## MooreEnt24

Just a few more weeks until the release of "Total Eclipse!"

Join our Facebook group!

Have a happy october!


----------



## MooreEnt24

MooreEntStudios on YouTube is moving!

Due to various copyright issues _(involving music)_ I have decided to start up a NEW channel with a clean slate.

I have uploaded all the videos from my previous channel to:

youtube.com/gwsfilms
​
_"Total Eclipse"_ will be premiering on the GWSFilms channel and *NOT* MooreEntStudios.


----------



## MooreEnt24




----------



## MooreEnt24

"Total Eclipse" is premiering this Saturday! Be sure to catch it!


----------



## MooreEnt24

"*Total Eclipse*" is now online!

Check it out in HD, here:


----------



## MooreEnt24

Thanks for all the views, guys! It's been an awesome fall and it's going to be an awesome Halloween!


----------



## MooreEnt24

Release date announced!

"Viper" will be coming to the web on MARCH 18, 2011!


----------



## MooreEnt24

Our latest short film!


----------



## MooreEnt24

"Total Eclipse" was chosen as an episode for BlackBoxTV!

It's a slightly different version - so if you're interested, check it out! Sorry far the response has been pretty positive


----------

